
IGN Acquired by Ziff Davis - aorshan
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/02/04/ign-parent-company-changes
======
Tiktaalik
Nearly all the talent at 1UP left to work in the games industry long ago, but
Jeremy Parish is still there and has been there throughout all the selling and
buying. Must be odd for him to be back at Ziff again.

------
redm
This is a great example of a cyclical industry. Ziff-Davis buys 1UP and other
sites and then hits a wall with its debt load. After the bankruptcy,
liquidates and sells 1UP to UGO. UGO is sold to IGN/News Corp. Ziff Davis
brand is recapitalized without the debt, buys 1UP and the rest back. The long
standing brands never really die, they are just recycled.

~~~
VonGuard
Actually, most media brands in the games industry are long dead and were left
there to rot, without the assets even being sold. Look at EGM, GamePro,
Computer Gaming World, Official Xbox Magazine.

Hopefully, none of these acquired sites will be shit canned, but sadly, Ziff
is well known for destroying things.

~~~
cmalpeli
EGM, CGW, XBoxNation (and maybe a few others) were rolled into 1up.com. I
worked on the original 1UP.com site in NYC (classic ASP and Vignette!) prior
to it being moved out to San Fran.

~~~
VonGuard
Yeah... "Rolled Up."

You mean Scooter and Sam? Cause that's the only thing I can think of that made
the transition from magazine to 1up. I worked there too... They kept Scooter
and Sam. Sam eventually left anyway.

------
benologist
Yay, a company that quite deliberately spams HN bought another website. Can't
wait to see the same handful of accounts submitting ign.com alongside
extremetech, pcmag and geek!

~~~
jschuur
I can't recall the last time I saw an IGN story here, and I visit this site a
few times a day.

~~~
benologist
Ziff Davis had/has a half a dozen employee shill accounts at different times
for extremetech.com, geek.com and pcmag.com.

This is a great illustration another HN user (DanBC) put together:

<http://imgur.com/a/EfzHB>

They have almost no natural submissions to HN.

~~~
jschuur
To be honest, those accounts in those pics don't convince me of anything. Most
of the frequent posters from those domains post plenty of other links to other
sites. They were created years apart. Two of them seem to post extremetech.com
and/or geek.com exclusively, but posts are 5-10 days apart.

Isn't it a lot more likely that these are simply people who happen to read
enough of those particular sites and post to HN to turn up on in a chart like
this?

There's not enough data points to point to any kind of concerted effort by
these sites over the span of years.

And even _if_ that were the case. Suppose someone affiliated with these sites
is posting 1-2 links a week, that's hardly flooding the system. There's still
the voting system, right? Good articles float towards the top. The new
submissions page isn't jam packed with dozens of articles a day from these
sites, is it?

~~~
benologist
ukdm and russellholly are this guy:
<https://plus.google.com/106631699076927387965>

<http://www.geek.com/users/rholly/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=ukdm>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=russellholly>

mrsebastian is this guy:

<http://www.extremetech.com/author/santhony>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mrsebastian>

maxko87 is an unknown who ran an autosubmitter for two sites one of which
happened to be extremetech, till he got hellbanned:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=maxko87>

adeelarshad82 is their social media marketing guy:

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/adeelarshad82>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=adeelarshad82>

Then there's these guys who _really_ love ziff davis properties:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=11031a>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=memoryfailure>

And this guy who just likes them a lot of the time, he may just be a regular
karma whore if that is a real thing.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=evo_9>

That accounts for almost all Ziff Davis submissions.

------
nvmc
Don't worry, 9/10 reviews are still available for the bargain price of one
pre-release copy of the game.

